# Legiones Tempestus domination force



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Apocalypse 40k Titanicus list, 18,750 pts

Emperor Battle Titan - Ira Dei
- Plasma Annihilator
- Vengeance Cannon
- 2 x Apocalypse Missile Launchers
- 2 x Volcano Cannons
- 2 x Quake Cannons

Warlord Titan - Pretium Fulminus
- Quake Cannon
- Volcano Cannon
- 4 x Turbo Laser Destructors

Warlord Titan - Magna Caliginem
- Melta Cannon
- Gatling Blaster
- 2 x Apocalypse Missile Launchers

Reaver Titan - Clarum Lumen
- Laser Blaster
- Titan CCW
- 2 x Turbo Laser Destructor

Warhound Titan - Caespes Vitiosus
- Plasma Blastgun
- 2 x Turbo Laser Destructor

Warhound Titan - Velox Venator
- Vulcan Mega Bolter
- Inferno Gun


Reaver Titan - Proin Praevaricator
- Laser Blaster
- Titan CCW
- 2 x Turbo Laser Destructor

Warhound Titan - Carnum Lacerer
- Plasma Blastgun
- 2 x Turbo Laser Destructor

Warhound Titan - Sanctum Lupum
- Vulcan Mega Bolter
- Inferno Gun

Now, just need to win the lottery. So far, I have (1) Warhound and am scratch building the Emperor Titan.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Good luck transporting it


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, not to mention storage. I think it would take up half the garage. Maybe this should be tabled as a organizational structure in concept. Or, maybe, use epic models and play on epic scale using apocalypse rules.

Although, at Seigeworld they have many many titans show up at the big game. If a few people could be persuaded to paint in the same legion paint scheme....


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

GL in getting all that build up xD


----------

